# Question concerning qualifications.



## Yodle King (28 Oct 2010)

I graduated high school a few years ago with an average mark of around 83%.  Was looking into joining the ROTP or RMC program and decided not to.  

I went to university and did quite well my first year, the years following weren't as good because of a tragic family loss.  To make a long story short I dropped out of university and am currently working.  Would this scar on my university grade adversely affect my qualification to enter into the program?  

I was really looking to turn my life around and was interested on whether or not to pursue an officer career, or a non-commission position.


----------



## pudd13 (28 Oct 2010)

From what I understand, they will look at all your marks. There are a few people on this forum that have posted with similar situations. However, I emphasize that the ROTP program isn't solely based on marks, although that is a large factor. As for whether or not you should go the officer route or NCM, that is entirely your choice. Think about the kind of job you want, the kind of responsibilities you want, and ultimately, think about what will make you most happy at work and at home. If you decide you want to go the commissioned route, then do whatever it takes to do what you want. One commissioned route to consider would be to finish your schooling on your own dime, and then apply to the Direct Entry Officer training plan.


----------



## Yodle King (28 Oct 2010)

for Direct Officer Entry, would you need a specific degree? (ie. Bachelor's of xxx)  I can see for certain specific careers in the armed forces you would.  Would a degree in general with no regard to its field suffice for many officer careers?


----------



## pudd13 (28 Oct 2010)

It really depends on the job you would want in the forces, from what I know. I am not an expert, so the best person to ask on this would be a recruiter, but from what I have heard, there is no one degree that will get you into any job in the CF. There are some jobs, that require a specific degree (eg, engineering officer's are required to have either a BEng or BSc), and there are some jobs that require a degree, but no specific degree (ie, you only need to be educated, but not with any particular degree; an example of this would be the pilot trade). To get a better idea, you can go to the "Browse Jobs" link on the CF website, and for each job you will find the requirements (both educational and non-educational) in order to be considered. And, like I was saying, the best source of information on this would be your recruiter at your nearest CFRC.


----------



## MMChai (16 Jan 2011)

Yes there are two types of degrees to my knowledge the 'preferred' and the 'acceptable'. For ROTP the 'acceptable' degree is fine for most jobs as it is my trade for example (MARS Officer). I am in a 3rd year BBA program and it is an acceptable degree for MARS I am still fine, but it is the Preferred degree for Logistics Officer for example. It only really comes in play when you have a very specific job such as Engineer,  Nurse, etc. Or the UTPNCM program requires you to have your preferred degree , however that is of little concern in this case. Best of luck in your decision !


----------

